# BEST Garage Floor Paint ?



## amcamc (Apr 28, 2011)

I know it isn't directly TT related, but I need to get my garage floor painted ( probably the wrong time of year now? )
I was just wondering if anyone had any recommendations as far as GOOD floor paint goes.
I don't want to have to re do it when the paint lifts and peels.
At the moment it is just bare concrete - grey and dusty.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Painted garage floors look awful once it starts to lift so i would recommend the acrylic sealer with the anti-slip mixed into it that is used on printed concrete drives. It's clear and really tough.
I can't remember what it's called but i have a drum in my garage so will post it up later when i get home.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It is more about the prep than the paint used but it will all lift in time I fine parking on 4 old bits of carpet when in the garage helps stop the tyres pulling the paint off the floor


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

http://www.wickes.co.uk/invt/240717


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Dacrylate two part epoxy is the best floor paint I know of.

It is all in the prep, but this paint when applied correctly will not lift.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I use the crown Trade paint, excellent but you need to clean throughly first


----------



## iktank (Aug 20, 2011)

Try conseal urethane 1 part floor paint, I use it in substations that I construct and my own garage. very good durable and oil/fuel resistant

Ian (Tank)


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

lazerjules said:


> Dacrylate two part epoxy is the best floor paint I know of.
> 
> It is all in the prep, but this paint when applied correctly will not lift.


Not sure if this is what was used on the hangar floors at work but I know it was a two part epoxy.

The hangars had Tornados being moved about on them (Tornado empty weight = 14 tons) with an aircraft tug and never showed any wear over around the 5 years or so after they where painted.


----------

